# has anyone used...



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

"tropical rain" solution? its made for s.american fish and has benficial bacteria, ph buffer, and other stuff to make the water conditions right for our fish.
is it anygood, for those that have used it?


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

Hmm never heard of it


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

I heard its supposed to be good but I dont think its necessary.


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

just thought it may be a good water conditioner instead of the old hagen routine...i personally try to stay away from adding too many things to the tank but that may be good when i do water changes every other week


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

If you want to cycle your tank just buy Bio-spira that stuff really work


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Noe said:


> If you want to cycle your tank just buy Bio-spira that stuff really work


 I agree!!!


----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

Nothing beats bio-spira.


----------

